# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Em xin phần mềm đổi các đuôi FLV,WMV,MP4...thành 3GP

## simanhdung1

các bạn ai có phần mềm đổi các đuôi mp4,flv,wmv..... thì cho em được không.em dow mấy các trân mạng về dùng.có cái có crak nhưng bị lỗi.cái không crak thì giới hạn thời gian

----------


## myphamchatluong

bạn dùng gomencoder : *download*

----------


## chongthamhp

bạn có thể dùng converter để chuyển: http://www.download.com.vn/data/soft/2009/03/17/tvc_download.com.vn.zip

----------


## thanhmaximum

http://www.download.com.vn/download...kph/ar3encwg3he+lcsorifyuxj1ba4gj4tsdryqdeli=

----------

